# You know your addicted when............



## Lynnz (Apr 21, 2010)

You apply for leave...............not to go vacation but to soap    yip two weeks of soaping to my hearts content LOL. I feel a little guilty on this account but cannot wait


----------



## topcat (Apr 22, 2010)

Lol Lyn....you go girl!!!

Tanya


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL Tanya I am down to my last two shifts and counting hehehehehehe


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jun 8, 2010)

*patience is a virtue...*

are there others out there who can't stand having to wait through insulation to see their soaps?? It drives me crazy!! I actually had to get in the car today and drive around aimlessly just to avoid the temptation of cutting into my bars too soon. I tried a new ITP technique... and I can't wait to see how it worked out!!! Patience... give me patience....


----------



## debb (Jul 15, 2010)

when you go shopping..food, clothes,yard sales, flea markets,  etc... and you are constantly looking for soaping stuff....it is always on my mind...


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 15, 2010)

debb said:
			
		

> when you go shopping..food, clothes,yard sales, flea markets,  etc... and you are constantly looking for soaping stuff....it is always on my mind...



LOL!  Now that it is the season of yard/tag sales in my area, the question always on my mind is "how can I use this to soap with"


----------



## krissy (Jul 15, 2010)

when all cap letters on any sign make you think of soap. like if a sign says "SMITH and CO" i read smith and coconut oil.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2010)

debb said:
			
		

> when you go shopping..food, clothes,yard sales, flea markets,  etc... and you are constantly looking for soaping stuff....it is always on my mind...



Ditto! Plus I find myself counting down time at work until I can leave and get home. A lot of the time, I'm not really concentrating on the work...I'm thinking "I'd rather be soaping".


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention. I'm also addicted to this forum. I log on aobut 3 or 4 times a day and sometimes more. I can't go a day without checking in to see what's happening. 

Please...someone...tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## albo (Aug 30, 2010)

no, you're not the only one.  I'm a forum junkie, and this place appears to be my latest drug of choice!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks albo. This makes me feel better about being on this forum so much.

I was thinking about this discussion and from curiosity decided to go through the house and see how many bars of soap were in each bathroom.

This is embarrassing…but not enough to prevent me from posting about it.  

In the basement half bath - beer soap/sweet orange & ginger (my last bar from this batch) and a bar neroli scented bar from another soaper 

Upstairs bath - some experimental MP bars I had done - one scented with sweet orange & ginger but still wrapped, one scented with Frankincense & Myrrh but still wrapped, 2 small MP bars which I did to play with colorants, pumice & guest sized molds and 2 bars (I’m not sure how 2 got used) of goat milk MP with oatmeal & scented with honeysuckle. One ancient bar of store bought green tea glycerin soap. From my CP batches - babassu soap scented with lavender, clary sage & geranium, olive and shea unscented, coconut milk with vanilla scent

Master bath - at sink - a bar of Lever, babassu soap scented with lavender, clary sage & geranium and a MP bar scented with “Froot Loops”. In the shower - a salt bar scented with Valencia Orange, coconut milk with vanilla scent, a bar of Lever, a bar I had bought at a farmer’s market made from ivory soap & cornmeal and a couple of store bought liquid soaps which no one’s using.

After I went through the bathrooms, I walked into the kitchen…more soap! The ubiquitous coconut milk with vanilla scent (can you tell I like this one?), a soap I made which I added diatomaceous earth to as an experiment, rebatched “bug” soap scented with bergamot/grapefruit, citronella & lavender and a kitchen scrubby soap with coffee grounds & oatmeal and that was scented with lime, sweet orange & ginger but the scent is very faint now.


What’s in your bathroom?


----------



## dubnica (Sep 2, 2010)

OMG I am the same way  Hazel. I log in 4-5 times a day to see what is going on and during my lunch I place some online orders for soap supplies and the first thing I do when I come back from work is to go see my soap rack.  I smell them, turn them around... OMG...I also stopped going to gym....I have no time for that...I have to soap!


----------



## cwarren (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL   SOOOO True !!     all of it - and I look at everything to see if it would be a cool mold ...  and yea being on forum all the time, I had to get a notebook just to write what I want to try next -- LOL


----------



## lulubelle (Sep 20, 2010)

When you take more pictures of your soap than you do of your children


----------



## agriffin (Sep 20, 2010)

lulubelle said:
			
		

> When you take more pictures of your soap than you do of your children


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2010)

lulubelle said:
			
		

> When you take more pictures of your soap than you do of your children



Good reply.


----------



## krissy (Sep 20, 2010)

when you have no idea what is for dinner but can list the next 5 batches of soap you want to make.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 20, 2010)

How about... when your husband is ready to eat a bar of soap because they smell so good and they are all that's cookin' in the kitchen.  
Seriously, the other day he was like "I think I can eat this".


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 20, 2010)

When you head downstairs to the soap room in your ratty robe with a cup of morning coffee intending to just check on things quickly before hitting the shower, and end up taking a bath at night cuz you never made it back upstairs.


----------



## kayeway (Oct 18, 2010)

*Addicted*

I woke up at 3:15 in the morning and all I could think about was making more soap! We did our first farmers market this last weekend and had a great response from the community...we don't have a website or business cards yet...and everyone was asking and saying they would order from us when we get a website...feeling a little overwhelmed and very happy!


----------



## cwarren (Oct 18, 2010)

OR  when you have a FB page for your soaps and thats what your family makes their x-mas list off of ...


----------



## krissy (Oct 18, 2010)

you make a friend who happens to live near the ocean, go out in a storm at very low tide to grab you a gallon of ocean water so you can make mermaid soap the next time she comes through town.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Oct 26, 2010)

...when you're not even finished pouring the latest soap and you are wondering if you could possibly get another batch done before the kids come home!


----------



## dcornett (Oct 26, 2010)

lulubelle said:
			
		

> When you take more pictures of your soap than you do of your children



That's so funny. (so...maybe I should start taking more pictures of the family   )


----------



## kayeway (Oct 27, 2010)

*You Know you are addicted when....*

.....The only dreams you remember are about making soap.
.....You clear out double kitchen cabinets to dedicate to soap supplies and box up your kitchen stuff and take it to the garage 
....last but not least...& very personal...you wake up thinking about making love to your husband and also thinking about making soap and making soap wins out ...hey I'm 45 yrs. old..to be expected!

Only other soapers could possible understand. Maybe we need an addiction meeting...like AA..lol! 
"Hi, my name is Kaye, and I am a Soaper."


----------



## soapopera (Oct 30, 2010)

When the first thing you do in the morning is to make a beeline to the kitchen to start soaping, haven't even brushed your teeth or washed your face. Then in the same evening, you make another batch!


----------

